# component speaker suggestions



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Now that i have my old crap sold, I need the new to come. Problem is, im not by any means smart when it comes to car adio. I am getting either a pioneer premiere DEH-P770MP or a Kenwood KDC-MP728. Both seem nice and I havent heard anythnig bad. I am going to go with a 4 channel hifonics amp, wont decide wich one until I know what i will need to power my speakers. I need suggestions on speakers, from what i have gathered component seems to be the way to go. My budget for all for is $300 MAX, hopefuly less. I have heard tons of brands that people here love such as CDT, Diamond Audio, ED, RE, and lots of others, but this is my first real stereo so I want to know plenty before I buy. thanks for the help.


----------



## bustedframe (May 9, 2005)

From past experiences with Kenwood, definately go with the Pioneer head unit, they are the best. As for component speakers, I always liked pioneer as well, but my girlfiend just bought a used car that had a set of Infinity 6x9's in the rear and they are awesome. I don't know the prices for them but they are good quality.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

bustedframe said:


> From past experiences with Kenwood, definately go with the Pioneer head unit, they are the best. As for component speakers, I always liked pioneer as well, but my girlfiend just bought a used car that had a set of Infinity 6x9's in the rear and they are awesome. I don't know the prices for them but they are good quality.


Im trying to get rid of my infinity 6x9's, would you like to buy them?


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

go with an alpine or eclipse head unit. I've had kenwood and pioneer before, the kenwood skipped badly, and the pioneer sounded like s**t, read the specs on all of them before you buy, the lower total harmonic distortion:THD # and the higher Signal to noise ratio S/N # is better.

also if you are running an amp on highs get one with at least 4 volt pre-outs,
the eclips has 8 alpine has 4, pioneer has like 2.2 or is in the millivolt range.

as far as components go, go MBquart, they're higher, but you won't regret it.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

nismo78 said:


> go with an alpine or eclipse head unit. I've had kenwood and pioneer before, the kenwood skipped badly, and the pioneer sounded like s**t, read the specs on all of them before you buy, the lower total harmonic distortion:THD # and the higher Signal to noise ratio S/N # is better.
> 
> also if you are running an amp on highs get one with at least 4 volt pre-outs,
> the eclips has 8 alpine has 4, pioneer has like 2.2 or is in the millivolt range.
> ...


I know someone with a pioneer HU, same one as the one I am getting and he has an amp hooked up to it and it sounds great and it has never skipped or anything. Maybe I am wrong but it sounds like you are just as unexperienced as me and you are basing all this on one time experiences. MB quarts arent bad speakers but they definately arent the best. Just because they are advertised more than alot of other brands and cost more doesnt mean they are better. There are speakers that sound alot better than those, that you have probably never even heard of.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I would have to say Pioneer because I bought 4 25 watt pioneers with a head unit for 50 bucks and the speakers sound GREAT and they dont even need to be amped. I would either go with RE or Pioneer.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

i have a pioneer deh8600mp and i love it. i would suggest from experience even though u said u want a set of component speakers i would suggest the infinity kappa series.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

md200sxser said:


> i have a pioneer deh8600mp and i love it. i would suggest from experience even though u said u want a set of component speakers i would suggest the infinity kappa series.


hhmmm lets see, i said i wanted good speakers... thats why im getting rid of my infinitys. Even if i were getting infinitys the kappa series are the worst and most overpriced speakers they sell, they are crap for how much they cost.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> I would have to say Pioneer because I bought 4 25 watt pioneers with a head unit for 50 bucks and the speakers sound GREAT and they dont even need to be amped. I would either go with RE or Pioneer.


Something that costs 50 dollars and that isnt amplified is never going to sound GREAT. Sorry but im looking for REAL audio advice. Not some kid that bought a 50 dollar system because it looked cool. RE and Pioneer are on different levels completely. As you can tell by the price and quality. Anything RE will blow Pioneer out of the water.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Can someone that knows what they are talking about PLEASE help me???


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

if your looking for a great sounding front stage i would say go for the RE XxX comp setup, but i think they are still in the $350 range, havnt checked in a while, (yes i have heard a set in person in a good friends truck and they are amazing on about 400 wrms total) i personaly own JL comps and i found my set of comps on sale for $350 (the XR series) b/c the ZR series is supposed to be comming out soon and so most JL dealers are getting rid of back stock on the XR lines. 

CDT makes amazing stuff and if you would like there quality without there pricetag you could call up eD since all of there comps are CDT's with eD stamped on them instead (built in the CDT buildhouse, all the same parts and everything)

as for your HU issue, i would also try to stray you away from kenwood HU's, the three that i have owned in the past have been headaches and everyone i know has had probs out of them. as for the Pioneer, it has 6v outputs not 2.2 like prev. stated, and they are for the most part decent HU's, but not the greatest SQ comes out of them, i owned a Pioneer b/4 i bought my Alpine (and its nowhere even close to there top of the line stuff, close to basement level) and i couldnt be happier with the SQ i gained out of it compared to my Pioneer, but i did loose some of my punchyness in my bass due to the 4v preouts on the alpine. if i had to choose a new HU and alpine wasnt in my budget i would go for a Pioneer over just about anything else around for the same price, they are great if SQ isnt your main focus, but if it is save up and get an alpine/clarion/eclipse, they are top dogs for a reason... more expensive at first, but worth the money when you hear the difference.

...... the speech has come to an end......


Joe


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> if your looking for a great sounding front stage i would say go for the RE XxX comp setup, but i think they are still in the $350 range, havnt checked in a while, (yes i have heard a set in person in a good friends truck and they are amazing on about 400 wrms total) i personaly own JL comps and i found my set of comps on sale for $350 (the XR series) b/c the ZR series is supposed to be comming out soon and so most JL dealers are getting rid of back stock on the XR lines.
> 
> CDT makes amazing stuff and if you would like there quality without there pricetag you could call up eD since all of there comps are CDT's with eD stamped on them instead (built in the CDT buildhouse, all the same parts and everything)
> 
> ...


I have been looking for some eclipse HU's for a while now wiht no luck. Do you have a link to a store that sells them? If I cant find a eclipse that i like and is in my price range I am going to get the poioneer premier HU http://pioneerusa.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4041_76829766,00.html
and I also like your idea with the eD, here are the ones I am looking at.
http://edesignaudio.com/product.php?cid=12&pid=28&cur=USD
Do you know anything about those speaker? I will be using a hifonisc amp to power them. Thnaks for the help.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

CDT Audio...nuff said. $ per $, best bang for the buck, hands down.

Email Don Smith at [email protected] for prices. He is fully authorized and has THE best prices on them.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

thats one of pioneers better units ive looked at and played with, decent bang for your buck and i think you would be more than happy with the eD's they are great comps for the money, and have you looked into possibly running them off an eD nine.2? nissan forums members can get it for 200 plus shipping and its a great amp for those comps


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

forgot to mention... as for the eclipse HU's, the only place i know to get one at a fair price is thru an online buddy that owns his own warehouse of stuff, his name is Tuan and if you get on sounddomain.com and look for "toxic tuan" thats him, the eaisiest place to find one of his posts to pm him is in "subwoofer solutions" and he can get you a great deal on just about any audio equip if you just pm him

Joe of Unknown Audio


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> forgot to mention... as for the eclipse HU's, the only place i know to get one at a fair price is thru an online buddy that owns his own warehouse of stuff, his name is Tuan and if you get on sounddomain.com and look for "toxic tuan" thats him, the eaisiest place to find one of his posts to pm him is in "subwoofer solutions" and he can get you a great deal on just about any audio equip if you just pm him
> 
> Joe of Unknown Audio


I can find him. Whats his name on the forums? No results on teh cardomain search.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> CDT Audio...nuff said. $ per $, best bang for the buck, hands down.
> 
> Email Don Smith at [email protected] for prices. He is fully authorized and has THE best prices on them.


Does he have a site?


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

his name on the forums is toxic tuan, give me your email addy and ill pm him and have him get in touch with you


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

search for team toxic bass to find tuan. If you can track thier site down, check out the "bass girl" videos. The hair trick with the ascendant audio atlas subs is friggin awesome


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

UnKnOwN @uDiO said:


> his name on the forums is toxic tuan, give me your email addy and ill pm him and have him get in touch with you


[email protected] thanks for the help.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

np man ill pm him right now and you should hear from him in a day or so, and yes you have to check out the hair trick vids that "hexibass" has, they are insane! (two AA atlas 15's and two XXcolosusXX amps 3000wrms each!
)


----------

